# icone ical et SL



## Caddie Rider (29 Août 2009)

Hello ! 

J'ai essayé de changer les icones sous SL. D'abord il m'a embeté avec les autorisations pour poouvoir toucher l'icone... c'est résolu...

Maintenant je me bats avec l'icone d'ical. J'ai mis la version pleine et vide de mon icone dans le dossier content-ressource... par contre "normalement" je devrai lancer une nouvelle fois l'icone vide dans un autre dossier. Le problème c'est que je ne sais pas ou ? 

Est-ce qu'un ame charitable pourrait m'aider ?  D'autant plus que cet icone d'ical est une horreurrrre 

MErci


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2009)

Elle a changé de place : elle se trouve maintenant dans *iCalDockTilePlugIn.docktileplugin*,
puis Contents / Resources


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Août 2009)

RAhhhhhh merci mille fois


----------



## link.javaux (10 Septembre 2009)

hum...

Je me demandais si il y avait moyen de récupérer une icône toute bête...

Ne plus avoir les chiffres et le mois... 

Que faut-il supprimer pour ne plus avoir ce genre de notifications dans le dock ?

Merci 

ps; bien sure, sous SL


----------



## L-J (16 Septembre 2009)

@link.javaux

C'est possible en supprimant deux lignes du fichier Info.plist (*) à l'intérieur d'iCal. Les lignes en question sont :

```
<key>NSDockTilePlugIn</key>
	<string>iCalDockTilePlugIn.docktileplugin</string>
```

Je ne recommande pas cette manipulation -- je pense qu'elle casse la signature d'iCal. Mais si c'est important pour toi de nettoyer ton Dock, hop !

(*) Pour faire ça :

1. Faire une copie d'iCal, et l'archiver quelque part.
2. Faire un clic droit sur l'icône, et choisir Afficher le contenu du paquet
3. Ouvrir le dossier Contents, puis ouvrir Info.plist -- à défaut d'un éditeur spécialisé, TextEdit va très bien.


----------



## link.javaux (16 Septembre 2009)

L-J a dit:


> @link.javaux
> 
> C'est possible en supprimant deux lignes du fichier Info.plist (*) à l'intérieur d'iCal. Les lignes en question sont :
> 
> ...




nop y se passe rien chez moi :/

edit; sauf si ton truc marche que lorsque l'app est fermé alors, oui ça marche


----------



## jeyb33 (19 Septembre 2009)

j'ai fait la manip ci dessus pour changer l'icone d'iCal par celle des Flurry System d'IconFactory... 
Mais je me retrouve avec une icone transparente et la date qui flotte au dessus du dock.
Une idée sur mon problème?

(je suis sous SL)


----------

